# April 2005 2ww Part Five



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home ladies.........love, luck and babydust



NAME, TEST,
longbaygirl, 1 Apr, 
KK, 1 Apr, 
andy99, 2 Apr, 
OJ, 2 Apr, 
Nicola K, 4 Apr, 
kone, 5 Apr, 
Fats
Rainy Day, 5 Apr, 
Megan10, 6 Apr, 
Azz, 6 Apr, 
debbiea, 6 Apr
Itwillhappen, 6 Apr
aggy, 7 Apr, 
murtle, 7 Apr, 
Lilly30, 7 Apr, 
poppins, 7 Apr
EMC, 7 Apr, 
Bex, 8 Apr, 
alicat, 8 Apr, 
angie72, 8 Apr,  
Lisa-anne, 8 Apr, 
anne_7, 11 Apr, 
Yorkshirelass, 11 Apr, 
aliso1, 12 Apr, 
yved33, 13 Apr, 
joe71, 14 Apr, 
Sicknote, 14 Apr, 
kayse, 14 Apr, 
Samson, 16 Apr, 
KirstyJane, 16 Apr, 
amandamc, 18 Apr, 
natalie34, 20 Apr
misty, 20 Apr
broody, 20 Apr, 
raffles, 20 Apr, 
rach.uk, 21 Apr, 
Debbie C, 21 Apr, 
Jules1, 21 Apr
Laura35, 21 Apr
shade, 21 Apr, 
blue eyes, 21 Apr, 
fiwi, 21 Apr, 
Cassie Cat, 22 Apr, 
Abby Carter, 24 Apr, 
Chantelle, 24 Apr, 
Selfish, 25 Apr
birthbaby, 26 Apr, 
jlaw, 26 Apr, 
Selina, 27 Apr
moosedog, 27 Apr, 
adele66, 27 Apr,  
jojo29, 27 Apr, 
Cbear, 27 Apr, 
Cal 28, 27 Apr, 
redcraig, 27 Apr, 
emaa, 27 Apr, 
jobie, 27 Apr, 
debbie62, 27 Apr, 
anaesteves, 27 Apr, 
shas, 28 Apr
fayathome, 29 Apr, 
petal b, 29 Apr
witchpoo, 29 Apr
keli haslem, 29 Apr
rabbit, 29 Apr,  
Louise999,
sal24601, 2 May, 
country girl, 2 May, 
Gizzy, 2 May
Midge69, 3 May
Saggy, 4 May
Pinkpeach, 4 May
Andream, 4 May
juliet, 4 May
EMM, 5 May
Tyler, 5 May, 
satsuma1, 6 May
Kelsey, 6 May
catnap111, 6 May
alext, 6 May
Hollysox, 6 May
Shamrock63, 6 May
Maddie18, 6 May
ellie7, 9 May
janiew,
Tracey J, 9 May
Flumpette,
Gen, 9 May
Tracey L,
sheelz, 10 May
Deb P, 11 May
Enigma
Stringbob, 11 May
starrysky, 14 May
Fingers crossed for you all  

Much love, Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Juliet, Alex (FF is totally addictive ) Debbie and Gisella and to all the other ladies that have joined the 2ww recently......soz i lost track a bit!!!

Abby ~ congrats, fab news......bet you're on  

Chantelle ~ big hugs, i'm really so sorry hun. Keep the faith though.....if this cycle went so well that can only give you hope for future tx 

Adele ~ ah, i'm sorry for your news too......look after yourself hun 

Take care all, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

so sorry for the bfn   

mine can go ither way tommorow but praying its a bfp ive had no more spotting since day 10   
hope we see a few more bfp
welcome all the new girls
and hello to my fellow cyclers  

ana u naughty girl no testing      hope yr ok

well take care u lovely people love nikki


----------



## adele66 (Mar 9, 2005)

Nikki

Wishing you all the luck in the world for Tomorrow, lets hope we get a few more bfps.

Love Adele


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi girls 
Sorry for your BFN but I'm sure you will get the BFP next time  
Nikki i wish you all the luck in your test today hopefully its


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

welll im on day 13 tested this morning and its a bfn   
this was my 4th go dont no why this one never worked well take care all love nikki


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi birthbaby
you tested Day 13 .i know it could be true BFN but still please repeat it day14 & 16 as implantation still can occur  late sometimes ,i don't want to give you false hopes but this true!! Still there is a hope & you can ask your doctors ,my advise is don't stop the pessaries till you are sure it's negative (day 16)  
You don't know anything can happen 
Still my heart with you both ways 
Smile please   life is full of good & bad events .I'm sure this is not bad as there is always another day & another chance .We have only to try


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

Nikki.
      So sorry on your   Don't give in yet do you think that you have tested early and that you could of got a false reading. Please try in a couple of days as well. Take care of yourself. Send you loads of   .
Love Tracey xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

THANX GIRLS

IM ALL OVER THE PLACE AT THE MO 
I TESTED AGAIN WITH CLEAR BLUE ITS A POSS EVEN TOOK IT TO THE CHEMIST WERE I BOUGHT IT AND THEY SAID ITS A DEFFO  A POSS

SO THERE MIGHT BE HOPE IN ME YET

GOT TO TEST AGAIN TOMMOROW  

TAKE CARE  LOVE NIKKI


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

Nikki.

Good luck to all those testing soon


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to send    to all girls testing tomorrow there's a lot of us!

Nikki keeping my fingers crossed for you hang in there .

A   to all BFN.

 to all.

Cal x


----------



## jlaw (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thats me just off the phone to the hospital and its a  , for me! I can't believe it, I am totally shocked, I've had af pains, backache, the lot and still got a positive. Just goes to show that you can never tell, a test is the only sure way of knowing! 

Nikki - I'm keeping everthing crossed for you,   for the test tommorrow!

 for the  .

 to everyone who's testing soon!

Love
Jackie


----------



## juliet (Sep 20, 2004)

Nikki, 

Sending you lots of   . Try and stay positive !

Love juliet xx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, absolutely fantastic news Jackie, thrilled for you.

Birthbaby, so glad you did another test and it was positive. Clear Blue are meant to be the most reliable, so looks like you have a BFP!!!!! When will your clinic do a blood test to confirm? 

Adele, really sorry to hear your result, hope you'll soon feel ready to try again.  

Thanks to everyone who posted congratulations for our result.

Abby
x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

my hospital dont do blood tests 

just tell u when to go for scan 

im praying that this poss result stays with me and gets stronger each day 
spending a bloody fortune on tests by the time im finished   
but will be worth it 

take care all love nikki


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Why don't they do a blood test Birthbaby, seems like they should! What about your GP?

Abby
x


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Jackie.
What great news  so pleased for you enjoy your next eight months, sending you loads of    
Nikki omg just read your post you must be so freaked out, praying like mad for you tomorrow   
hope you get another  
Anyone else testing tomorrow    lets have loads of good news.   
Take care love Tracey. xx


----------



## izzy (Feb 27, 2005)

nikki - I don't normally post here but I just had to wish you luck for tomorrow. It is awful to get a definite BFN but to get a "maybe" result is soooo stressful
With my DD I got negatives for days after AF was due but no AF. Then I got a feint +ve but it had disappeared by the time DH got home from work! He was convinced I was mad - I was convinced it must be weak and therefore a bad sign. Anyway it turned out it was a positive, everything went very well and my HUGE baby daughter was born June 2003.

I really sympathise with you at the moment but hang in there. I really hope that if you test again tomorrow it will give you a really strong BFP and put your mind at rest


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hiya All,

Some of you may remember me for the April/March cycle buddies. 

I had e/t today after what was a difficult tx cycle. I had a poor response to stimming and went for e/c yesterday with only 4 follies. Thank God I was able to get four eggs, and from there two fertilized. 

As there were not enough embies to sort, or grade, my clinic had me go in for e/t today, which took me by surprise. They referred to it as Day 1 transfer.

I'm adjusting to the tww really well so far (one day!) as the stress from the tx cycle and thinking that I would not even make it this far felt worse.

I just hope I can be calm and +ve for the next couple of weeks. My test date is the 9th of May.

*GOOD LUCK* 

To everyone, hoping to see some more BFP's as we need them for morale!!!

Jackie - Congratulations, sent you a PM fantistic news, so very happy for you and DH.

Nikki - Praying and fingers crossed for you that you get a BFP. It is odd that your clinic doesn't offer a blood test. Clearblue are accurate from everything I've heard,so loads of +ve vibes your way hun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gen xOx


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Jackie
        
I'm so glade for you ,Enjoy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jackie ~ congratulations  really fabulous news for you.

Nikki ~ i'm fairly sure a poss is a poss so i reckon its a BFP for you too....woohoooo,

Gen ~ welcome to the 2ww......sorry you had such a hard time to get here but much luck to you,

OMG.....theres so many testing tomorrow. Masses of luck and babydust to you all       

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi to everyone again

Gen ,I am on here too, although a posted a couple of days ago and feel very lonely as no one has replied.  

Yes I am also at CFL. Thanks for your PM.

I am on day 5 of 2ww and text on 5th May.
Good luck to everyone else on 2ww and those of you who are testing tomorrow.   

Liz xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

emm  have i got it right that you have posted somewhere and no one had replied to you(was it on this thread).


----------



## ellie7 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi all waiting people,

Nikki - told you it was old implantation bleed - brown = old. YEA! Congrats! Good luck with the scan....and with buying stock in preg tests, and I am guessing you'll probably buy one or 2 more (since your people don't do blood tests!). 

Gen and EMM- welcome over here. wacky and fun place to be (the longest 2 weeks of your life)

Don't have much time but wanted to pass on the following: my good friend is a chiropractor and we tease him because his receptionist answers the phone "its a great day at Dr. Miller's office." He's a good sport about it and always asks if it's a great day as a joke - but he does say it's important to start each day with an affirmation. Well, I've decided I should start the next 10 days or so, "I am pregnant until someone in a lab coat tells me otherwise" - heck we lead our lives that way, not drinking, etc. Might as well REALLY try to believe it. Why not enjoy it, even if it might be brief for some of us!!

Ellie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Liz......sorry that was probably my fault for locking the thread. Thanks for giving me your test date i'll add it to the list 

Hope you are doing ok,

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Firstly thanks for all your kind messages and words of support.  It's been a difficult few days, and we've had lots of cuddles, but now it's time to pick ourselves back up.  We are starting our next cycle mid-July.  It gives me time to relax, chill out and think about acupuncture in the interim.

Jackie- fantastic news on your BFP.  I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.

Nikki - fingers and toes crossed, but it sounds really promising

loads of love and   to you all

chantelle
xxx


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Just to update your list -  a BFN for me.  AF started yesterday on time.  I was scanned yesterday and have endometriosis of the uterus so it is no wonder that not pg this month.     Going for lap in early June and hopefully will get cleared up and be able to start treatment again in July.
Good luck to other 2wws
Jojox


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

Jojo so sorry to hear your news,   
Thinking of you  
Look after yourself. Love Tracey. xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jojo-so sorry to hear your news


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

HI GIRLS

WELL DID A NORMAL CLEAR BLUE THIS MORNING BFP

DID A CLEAR BLUE DIDGITAL THE PREAGNANT NOT PREAGNANT ONE

IT SAID PREAGNANT PREAGNANT PREAGNANT

THEN IVE STARTED SPOTTING AGAIN THIS MORNING PINKY BROWN THIS TIME SO I PHONED THE HOSPITAL UP SHE SAID TAKE IT AS A POSS 
AND ITS NORMAL FOR SPOTTING WHATS NORMAL BOUT SPOTTING 

WELL HOPE TO SEE SUM MORE BFP 
TAKE CARE LOVE NIKKI


----------



## jlaw (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

 on your  ! I am so pleased for you! We'll be due on the same day! Enjoy the next 8 months.     

 to everyone, especially those testing today!
   

Love 
Jackie


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hi Nikki congratulations on your result 
take care lady 
Debbie


----------



## anaesteves (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Nikki

       

I am so pleased for you. These last few days have been hell for you I know but now you will have a wonderful and healthy pregnancy and I wish you all the best lovely buddy.    

Good luck and all the best

your friend Ana


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Birthbaby

I'm absolutely thrilled for you, fourth time lucky!! Well done, make sure you're still taking everything nice and easy. Really great news.

Jojo, sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you this time. Hope you're soon feeling stronger and able to work out what's next for you.

Abby
x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Birthbaby congrats on your bfp hun hope all goes well 

Kerry xx


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi girls 
well got to go back Friday for another blood test as levels of hcg are quite low. Been here before on last attempt and had a bio-chemical i am going to try and be positive as last time levels were 14 on day 12 and on day 14 they had gone down to 8 which was classed as bio-chemical this time they are 36 day 12 so im praying with everything ive got that they go up on Friday .The last 2 days have been bad so god knows what these next 2 are going to be like.
Congrats to all girls with   and thinking of you all with   i know how hard it is at this moment in time for you all mine could go either way
Debbie


----------



## moosedog (Jan 3, 2005)

Hiya everyone

Just to let you know - i got up at 3.00am this morning as could not wait any longer (could not sleep either and desperately wanted the loo!!!)

Did 2 test (1 Clear Blue and 1 First Response) both     

Am absolutely and completely stunned - also very, very, pleased and feel very honoured that nature has chosen for it to work for me.  Thank you so much to everyone for your thoughts and helpful advice - would not have coped without this site - especial thanks to Emily - you are great!!

Am totally on    

Speak to you all soon - good luck to everyone else testing today and whenever - sorry am gabbling now!

Les X


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Congrats lez on your bfp well done not surprised you couldnt sleep bless

kerry x


----------



## anaesteves (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulation lLs, well done . 
All the best. I am delighted for you.       

I am afraid that i got a    today so was not meant to be 

xxx


----------



## jlaw (Sep 7, 2004)

Les -   on your  ! Hope you have a happy & healthy 8 months!    

Debbie - I'm keeping everthing crossed for you, hope your levels rise in the next few days!  

Ana & Jojo - sending you's a big  !

 and   to everyone else!

Love
Jackie


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Ana,     so sorry it hasn't worked this time. Hope you're soon feeling stronger and able to embark on the next step. Thinking of you.

Moosedog, that's wonderful news, wish you all the best for the next few weeks and months, which will no doubt drag even more slowly than the 2ww! We must be due within a few days of each other!

Debbie, am thinking of you and really hoping your levels rise by Friday. I know it's easy to say, but do try to be as relaxed as possible, and stay   .

Abby
x


----------



## Tracey L (Jul 7, 2003)

Hello all  

Hope you don't mind if i join you.  I am due to have e/c next Tuesday and e/t on Thursday and have to say that i am petrified this time of it not working as this could be our last attempt.  This is our 4th attempt at ivf and having had 4 iui's and 6 clomids i can only hope and pray for a BFP. 

Here's hoping and praying that we all get the outcome we wish for and trying to stay positive along the way!

Love 
Tracey L


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Haven't posted for a while, but CONGRATULATIONS to all those with a  .

 to everyone who's had a   

Not much to report except a huge bad mood and lots of   last night (like I get with PMT), so already convinced it's not going to work this time.  Just can't stop getting really tearful when I think about next week (testing on the 6th May), but know from all the great people on this site I have to stay positive.

I have to say that I don't know what I'd do without everyone's support on this site.  It's such a relief to spend time with people who understand and also people who are so positive and kind.


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi every one 
Can't believe it till now .I did the test three time     Then I did the blood to see level it was 557    Still shocked but very happy 
love you all & congratulations for all positive & big big hug to all negatives 
Emy


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Emaa, just posted on your other thread, but am so thrilled for you. Enjoy every minute!!

Abby
x


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi girls  

Debbie - keeping everything crossed for you for friday.           

Les - you gabble away girl,   wonderful news.   

Ana - sorry it did not work this time, take care and be strong. xxx

Emy -    really pleased for you.   

Satsuma - have a little cry and then try and focus on one day at a time.      It's an emotional time - stay strong sweetie.

good luck to everyone else testing over the next day or so.     

I test 8.30am on Friday - just keeping everything crossed until then  

Maddie xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jojo ~ so sorry for your news, hope you get the endo sorted. Take care xx

Ana ~ big hugs to you too.....look after yourself 

Nikki , Emy and Les ~ fab, fab news....Congratulations. Look after yourselves and have very happy and healthy pgs 

Debbie ~ absolutely everything crossed for you hun

Welcome Tracey.....loads of luck for next week. Wow, you've been through a lot.....really hoping you get your BFP this time 

Hope everyones ok today, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Gizzy (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,  I'm sorry this post is a bit late but .....

Jackie & Les -  on your BFP's.    .  Hope your next 8 months are wonderful.

Nikki - What a rollercoaster it's been for you sweetie, but it sounds like you too get one of these    .  Try to take it easy and don't stress.
P.S. my hospital don't do blood tests either.  Just like you, it's the pee stick on day 14 and then scan if you get a BFP.

Debbie - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you sweetie.     

Jojo - I'm so sorry  .  I hope everything gets sorted out with endo soon.  July is just around the corner. 

Ana -  A big  for you too sweetie.

Gen - sending   your way and   for 9/5.

Hi Tracey - welcome.  We're here for you if you have any questions.  

Satsuma - please try to stay positive.  When those negative thoughts come into your head do this  .  Lots of    hun.

Maddie -     for Friday 08:30.

I'm sorry if I've forgotten anyone.  

   to all still waiting (inc me!)  

Lots of love and luck, Gisella. xxx  (Can you tell I'm a smilie addict?)


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well we got  yesterday and   turned up yesterday morning along with the worst period pains I have ever had, to rub the point home. 

Still there's always next time.

Congratulations to all the    and   to all the .

Cal


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

Cal.
Sending you a very big  . Sorry to hear your news.
Welcome Tracey hope you are alright and   for your ec next week.
 to you all that are testing in the next few days.  
Big   if you get the dreaded   .
Gen how are you doing.
This   is driving me mad. hope it's worth it in the end.
Bye for now, Tracey xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

How do I put my test date on the above info? It is 11th may.
Deb P


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Girls, Just wanted to pop in and and say hello to everyone, especially my fellow testers on the 6th May (satsuma, kelsey, catnap, alext, sham63 and Maddie)  I hope everyone is doing ok ??
Since having my et I've been quite bloated and my boobs have been sore too.  I'm getting the odd twinge in my tum but that could be caused by constipation ( I know - TOO much info - sorry !)  
How is everyone coping with their 2ww ?  I'm not too bad at the moment.  A bit moody and tearful but no more than normal (!).  Providing the dreaded af hasn't arrived by next Thursday I have to ring my clinic to make arrangements to take in a urine sample on the Friday.  I will be very tempted to do a hpt befor then though !  
Anyway sending lots of   to everyone and lets hope we all get that fantastic   result !
Take care all xxx


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2005)

Feeling really nervous about 2ww - don't know what to say so just want to which everyone good luck     to all.....

Gen - I'm glad you are doing well same to Tracey J.

Can anyone help with getting me over the next week - honest the inside of my mouth is killing me cos I'm back biting it again..

Fingers crossed & Good luck to all


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all 

Cal  really sorry.....big hugs and masses of luck for next time,

Deb ~ i've updated the list with your date 

Enigma ~ welcome, hope you are doing ok and the nerves aren't getting to you too much.......loads of luck and babydust,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Midge69 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi all 

Congrats to all those who have had BFP's and so sorry for those who have not. 

I feel that it is all over for me again this time, after an optimistic start with 2 8 cell embies being put back last Thursday. The first few days I was really hopeful, but since Tuesday its as if know that it is all over as I feel exactly the same as during the last failure. 

Have really bad af pains, irrititable, in tears for the last two days (was even blubbing on the train - how embarressing but a nice lady asked if I was ok), spots - all classic af signs and can't imagine that they can be anything else. 

I so hoped that it would be it this time. With the first failure it I felt it could be down to chance. With this I feel a pattern emerging..............

Midge x


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

BFN. But I have tested 2 days early so will not toally lose hope until the test on Monday also says BFN and then I will know for sure. Dont think it will change though.

sal

Midge, this is exactly how I have been feeling the past few days too. It sucks, right?!


----------



## Andream (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Sal but you are 2 days early!!!
Take care hun
Andrea


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Girls, 

Tested this morning, just got back from the clinic and .....


       

shocked and delighted. 

good luck to everyone testing today. 

Sal : fingers crossed for the next couple of days. 

Maddie. xxx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, Maddie, am absolutely thrilled for you. 

          

Make sure you carry on taking things easy!!

Abby
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maddie.....CONGRATULATIONS Fab news for you.....bet you're on  Take care xxx

Sal and Midge.....hang in there, big hugs


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Maddie
congratulations on your result
Sal 
think youve tested to early good luck for Monday hang in there
Debbie


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 

just done a clear blue digital preg test at 12.45 this afternoon to see if i was a deffo preggers or not i have already had about 10 wee wees bfore this one aswell and

                                         
i was stronger today than it was wedensday 

my scan didnt show anythin cos i was only 4 weeks and it was to early so i phoned my hospital and asked the nurse if a scan would have shown anythin and she said not a blip whatever one of those is  

so do u think i can start to get exited  

congrats to all the bfp 
and hugs to all my freinds who got a bfn 

ana how did it go?
shas how is it going 

well i keep looking at the digital preagnant but the read out only lasts 1 hour so i took some pics on my phone of it    
took the dipper stick out and the blue line is so strong 
im babbling now arnt i   

take care love nikki


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Birthbaby 

Congrats hun im so happy for you wishing you a healthy 8 months all crossed for you next scan hun   

love lilly xxx


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hi
well just rang the hosp and my hcg levels have gone up   got to go back next wed for another blood test to check there still rising but looks like ive got a   at last will feel better after wed if my levels have risen again but so far looking good,
Debbie


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

My god three     well done Maddie, Nikki and Debbie     so pleased for you. Please can you send some of your luck to the rest of us.  
Sal fingers crossed for you on monday  
Good luck to everyone else testing soon.
Hope you all have a lovely long weekend and enjoy the wonderful weather.
love to all Tracey. xx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

I second that Tracy, Well done and huge congratulations to Maddie, Nikki and Debbie on your     results !!!!! Sending lots of             to the rest of us who are testing soon too !

Satsuma - so you know the QE ?!  Isn't that weird that you worked there ?  Yes you are right it is a GREAT hospital ! They'll be even greater if I get a   next Friday !!!!  
You mentioned on the site about not having any implantation spotting and did it mean there wouldn't be a bfp because of it ?  I'm really pleased you asked cos I'd been wondering the same thing.  I haven't had any signs up to now, have you yet ??  I was relieved to see the answers you'd received though !

Well, it looks like it's going to be a lovely weekend so I hope everyone enjoys some of the sunshine.  Take care everyone and anyone almost testing - beware       alert !!!!!


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Congratulations to Maddie, Nikki and Debbie on your  

Hollysox- The only symptoms I've had so far are some sharp pains which are a bit like ovulation pains, af type cramping and a sore back.  Still no implantation spotting though, so fingers crossed for next Friday.  Can't believe it, only 1 week to go!

Hope everyone has a great bank holiday weekend!

Satsuma


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

thank you ladies,

maybe I have tested too early. The clinic told me to hang on til Monday and test again and see what happens, I can also go for a blood test if still -ve just in case I am one of those that dont get +ve pee sticks, clutching at straws now I know. The nurse also said not to get hopes up too much as the result doesn't usually change, so will just try and bide my time over the weekend.

sal


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Satsuma and Hollysox.
Hope you are both well, about the implantation spotting it drives you mad doesn't it! Last cycle i had nothing at all and got a  , it was short lived but still got there.
I test on the 9th hopefully, so far i've felt a bit heady today and my nipples have been sore. Sore for being tmi.
Good luck to you both, fingers crossed.
See you love Tracey. xx


----------



## rabbit (Apr 1, 2005)

BFN I am afraid feel terrible; Clinic really good but those wretched HPG's!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all you 2WW's.

SianG


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Sian G I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.   I hope you are ok. You will get your dream soon I am sure.


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

I feel bad about posting this as I know some people today have had bad news but I have just tested and got A BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am really really shocked and I am shaking. My heart is racing and pounding. 

I feel as though I have been crying for 3 years and now I am crying again but this time it is tears of joy. 

I am so shaky. 

Please god, let it stay positive.


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Would like to join you all again.  Just returned from et.  Got 2 lovely embies on board and test on Wednesday 11 May.

I've been looking a this board for last few days to get to know you all.

Country Girl, -  , I'm so pleased for you.  I remember you from the last 2ww thread we were both on in October.  Hope all is well.

Congrats to anyone else with BFP, and sorry to any of you who got BFN's.

Lisa xx


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hi country girl congratulations on your  isnt it a weird feeling 
Lisa - welcome and   for your 2ww 
Best wishes to you both
Debbie


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,

can I join you??

lots of   to those with negative results 

lots of    to those with  

I had e/t on 28/4 and due to test 10/5

Have decided to stay away from work for the next 2 weeks, cos there's no support or understanding there.  So I'm now analysing every twinge, cos I've got nothing else to keep my mind occupied!!  How did/are you all managing to keep your minds occupied without doing the housework. .......my mum & dp are doing it all for me.  I find it very hard to keep my backside fixed to a seat as I'm nearly always on the go.

I know I've only just met most of you (some of you I met over on the March April Cyclers), but can I just ask about constipation?  Anyone suffered/suffering and frightened 'to go'  I'm scared stiff I'll push my 2 little guys out!!  Did anyone take anything for this?  I'm terrified of taking something I shouldnt & poisoning my babes. 

Although the clinic said I would have a little cramping, how long it this supposed to last?

And one last thing (as you've probably guessed I've wrapped myself up in cotton wool) I ate some cheese on the day of e/t which was unapasturised (it was only when I'd eaten it that I was reading the conatainer).  I will only harm them if I get the symptoms of whatever it is that you get from unpasturised stuff wont I??  

I know alot of you will have read this & thought I'm being OTT, but I really want to give this my all and not have anything to question if it doesnt work.  I had a m/c last year & didnt even know I was pregnant until 10 weeks & I did alsorts during that time...........drank loads, ate rubbish food, skipped meals, even tiled my conservatory floor, lugging those great big heavy boxes of tiles around.

Hoping you call put my mind at rest here..............

take care everyone,

have a good bank holiday weekend,

Sheelz
xx


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Sheelz,

Just to put your mind at rest, we had a long discussion with our consultant at et about what I can and can't do cos I've got 2 children 8, 10 from a previous marriage.  They still need getting up, breakfast made, taken to school, football, dancing and the numerous other things that need to be done.  My hubby can't be at home constantly so sitting and no doing much isn't an option.  Consultant said to carry on as normal, and studies have shown there is no proof that taking it easy gives you any better chance of a BFP.

Hope this helps, and try not to worry too much,

Lisa xx


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi girls
  to all  
  to all   & don't worry you will get the BFP soon
Dear Sheelz
you have to rest after the ET for a period of 72 hours after this you can do the usual minimal activity in the first week ,the second week you can carry out normal activities go to work as it kills time very fast or make your self busy by going out for coffee, meet friends ,do the housework  & of course reading the posts 
The constipations is very normal cuz of the cyclogest,try to drink lot of water & eat vegetable as it helps in softening ,don't take any treatment at this time,
Keep your mind busy about anything other than this subject ( i know it's hard but try), 
For me when i carried my normal activities from the fifth day & gone to work in the second week & i had constipation as well with bad AF pains & sore boobs & got BFP in my last ICSI
Good luck  & take care


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Countrygirl 

Congrats on your      hun i am so happy for you wishing you a healthy 8 months   

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

Helloeveryone

I'm not sure what is going on

EC was Monday 18 April ET was Thursday 21 April - due to test on Thursday 5 May

just spotting (sat afternoon) - it's not brown but pale with some pale pink

I have been searching for more info about implantation spotting and from what I have read I don't think this applies to me - my spotting does not look like old blood and it is a bit late for implantation - 9 clear days from ET.

Fearing it is all over for me - will continue to take my 2 remaining cyclogest

If anyone has any advice or knowledge but to me it looks like a normal AF arriving before my cyclogest has run out

Take care everyone 

and CONGRATULATION to the BFP - you are hope to us all - well done

love 

Tyler


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

I have also been suffering with sore boobs and constipation, although I havent taken anything for the constipation as too frightened will cause any problems, its a no win situation really.
I have been frightened to do normal activities but have decided leading a normal life will help to pass the time. although went shopping with mum today and she insisted on carrying all the bags, I suppose I could get used to that though!!!!! I havent been to concerned o what I eat as nobody said anything to me about what I can and cant eat, I hope I am not doing any wrong!
Deb P.


----------



## Saggy (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Tyler,

From what I've learnt purely off this web site is 8 - 10 days could be implantion days, and your that , so stay positve I had old spotting from day 8 and have small amount every day, but am telling myself its implantation!!

How come you finish your cyclogest before 14 days, just out of interest, clinics all differ so much. Are you taking any other druggs?

LOL Saggy xx


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Saggy

I was supposed to have 13 pessaries and started the night of ET - darn the numbers are wrong - so I was only sent 11 

will chat to DH about contacting the Dr on a bank holiday weekend for a perscription

thanks for your message

Love Tyler


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

*Congratulations* 

To Les, Country Girl, Debbie, and your dear DH´s/ DP´s.

Wonderful new, so pleased to see the tx does work!

Have good 8 months and counting...delighted for you - spread the good luck!

Love Gen, xOx


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hiya Ladies,

A Big congratulations to the BFP´s, and  for all the ff´s who didn´t succeed this time. My heart goes out to you, and I hope that the next cycle will be positive.

Sorry I´ve been away for awhile those of you who know me from March/April cycle buddies. Last Wednesday I started feeling completely back to normal. I had rested in bed all day with light puttering, and then started getting lonely, board, and feeling depressed.

I begged DH to go on a last minute holiday to get away and relax. I don´t want to think too much about tx, and needed a rest from the whole ordeal. Our house has just sold, and we have new place to move into which DH is currently renovating.

I wanted his attention, and knew that I wouldn´t get it with him obsessed with the things going on back home. (i.e talking about his trips to B&Q, Homebase, IKEA, and every other hardware store)

So got and easyjet flight to Costa del Sol,  half board at the Riu hotel Toroxx. We´re very relaxed, so I know I´ve made the right decision for us. I´m actually in the hotel lobby using the internet at 0.09 euros a minute . Missing out slightly on sangria, but the sun is shining...

So far the holiday is taking my mind of things a bit, helping me to achieve a BFP (rest and relaxion) I hope. I also hope it will take the sting out of a BFN...but still thinking as positive as I can.

"Duck and Mouse" are fine so far as I know! I don´t have any pg symptoms. I´m on day six including day of e/t. Hope everyone else on the tww is keeping well xx.

Sheelze -  with the tww, glad to see that you´re taking some time for yourself away from the unsuportive work environment you were facing. I know what you mean about being OTT when wondering what is right - wrong- good- bad - harmful - beneficial etc.

It´s enough to make even the sanes person go crazy. My clinic said rest for three days, and then resume activities as normal. I didn´t feel reassured by this, but that is the only advice they gave me. 

Hope you settle into a routine soon that preserves your sanity 

Lisa - welcome to the tww 

Sorry I´ve run out of money proper now, spent every bit change I could get my hands on, and DH has made a quick exit to the bar or to bed , so I´m going to try and find him.

I might be posting for a little while, but I´ll be checking in and reading your posts.

*GOOD LUCK and +ve VIBES* to everyone!!!!

Lots and Lots of positive energy all way round.

Love Gen xOx


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hiya Gen
Lucky you think youve done the best thing  .Were of to costa del sol in august (cant wait ) going to benal.If pg goes well i will be 4 and half month so should be ok with flying.
Thinking of you with duck & mouse  .Enjoy your hol and hope its the relaxation you need 
Love Debbie


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

anyone available for a chat, to stop the panic??


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Sheelz

You don't know me but I saw your post and wanted to help. I'm only on day 2 so the neurosis hasn't set in yet, but from the last 2ww, I remember it well. Sending you big hugs and positive vibes - try and do some deep breathing - it always works for me if I feel panicky.

   love
Caroline
xxx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone on the 2WW.

Can't believe I am finally on the 2WW and it is day two already. Test date is 14th May.

Had my ET yesterday morning, two embies on board that I've named William and Mary. Hi to everyone from the March/April cyclers who is here already.

Heather


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

Gutted. Nothing else to say.

sal


----------



## DebbieD (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

If all goes well i should be starting my 2ww on 07 May but i have a question.

Does anyone know if it's safe to drink a daily probiotic during 2ww?

Your answers would be appreciated.

Debs xx


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

unsure about a probiotic but live youghurt is very good and a similar idea .......

I did have a BFN so no need to test on 5 May

have filled the house with flowers from Colombia Road flower market in Hackney(mainly orange tulips having read the thread about positive thoughts emanating from an orange spot)  and have had a baking frenzie in the kitchen.

No more excuses about the hovering the place / mowing the lawn/ hoeing the weeds/ going for a run - just when I was getting used to putting my feet up

best wishes to everyone - especially those on the  - keep holding in there

love Tyler


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,28818.0.html


----------

